#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Ataques de DDOS na rede.

## cassiodsn

Boa tarde turma, tudo bem?

Constantemente estou sofrendo ataques no provedor, a mitigação e identificação são lentas pois não temos muitas ferramentas para detecção desses ataques, alguém poderia indicar um serviço ou conhece algum produto free? Me falaram o Wanguard, Fastnetmon e etc...

Desde já obrigado.

----------


## Othales

Um ataque ddos normalmente é facil e rapido de se localizar o mesmo
(11) 998353951 entra em contato que vejo oque pode ser feito, pois depende muito de como sua rede ta formada

----------


## Bruno

> Boa tarde turma, tudo bem?
> 
> Constantemente estou sofrendo ataques no provedor, a mitigação e identificação são lentas pois não temos muitas ferramentas para detecção desses ataques, alguém poderia indicar um serviço ou conhece algum produto free? Me falaram o Wanguard, Fastnetmon e etc...
> 
> Desde já obrigado.


Wanguard não faz mitigação
mitigação free ??? isto não existe 

tem uma pux.com que faz a mitigação pra vc 
existe outras empresa que faz isto as vezes até sua operadora tem serviço de clearpipe

----------


## Bruno

> Um ataque ddos normalmente é facil e rapido de se localizar o mesmo
> (11) 998353951 entra em contato que vejo oque pode ser feito, pois depende muito de como sua rede ta formada


localizar é rápido e fácil mesmo quero ver é limpar não é simples assim se vc recebe um ataque de 5 GB e vc tem 10GB e link basta ter uma caixa da abor e limpar

----------


## leosixers

Concordo com o Bruno, localizar é rápido e fácil mesmo. Separar o tráfego bom do ruim que é a parte difícil. Por outro lado muitas vezes esses ataques se valem de falhas de segurança na infra do provedor. Serviços como DNS recursivo ou servidor NTP mal configurado. Vale a pena dar uma geral na sua infra em termos de design e regras de firewall.

----------


## fhayashi

Essa UPX que o Bruno citou, já fiz um call com eles. Tem uma abordagem bem bacana para a mitigação. Aqui ainda não tenho volume para justificar o custo financeiro, então ainda coloco IPs atacados em uma community que sobe para meus fornecedores de trânsito e o ataque acaba morrendo por lá.

----------


## Bruno

> Concordo com o Bruno, localizar é rápido e fácil mesmo. Separar o tráfego bom do ruim que é a parte difícil. Por outro lado muitas vezes esses ataques se valem de falhas de segurança na infra do provedor. Serviços como DNS recursivo ou servidor NTP mal configurado. Vale a pena dar uma geral na sua infra em termos de design e regras de firewall.


Então eles usam falhas de segurança mais não a própria do provedor ex:
para lhe atacar eles usariam os meus dispositivos para fazer o ataque não o seus entendeu ?
pois isto que ddos é foda

----------


## Bruno

> Essa UPX que o Bruno citou, já fiz um call com eles. Tem uma abordagem bem bacana para a mitigação. Aqui ainda não tenho volume para justificar o custo financeiro, então ainda coloco IPs atacados em uma community que sobe para meus fornecedores de trânsito e o ataque acaba morrendo por lá.


UPX é top ja seguraram 50GB de ddos uma vez, se não fosse eles aquela vez estávamos mortos.

sobre colocar o ip atacado em backhole ajuda quando eles ataca apenas alguns, agora quando os cara pega e ataca uma range ou um ip do cgnat ai complicou 
imagina colocar um /24 em backhole

----------


## Gosulator

Ressuscitar o tópico pra não criar outro sobre o mesmo assunto:

Como tá a precificação da mitigação pelas empresas que vcs conhecem, pelo ano da graça de 2022?

----------

